# Vega and his new raincoat



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Cute! It looks like he likes it.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

He looks adorable in his rain coat! Wonder if he'll keep the hood on.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Awwww! He looks adorable in it!_


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*Cute!*

Star has a yellow one from Old Navy and wears it whenever it rains.

It took her a while to get used to it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww, thats soooo cute!! Hope he likes it!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Adorable and a very good idea for this rainy spring weather.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats so adorable on him


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Awww hes so sweet in his raincoat lol lovely


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

How adorable


----------

